

Abraham Lincoln invented Facebook - dmoney67
http://kottke.org/12/05/abraham-lincoln-invented-facebook

======
EvilTerran
No he didn't.

[http://www.europe.cnn.com/2012/05/09/tech/web/abraham-
lincol...](http://www.europe.cnn.com/2012/05/09/tech/web/abraham-lincoln-
facebook/index.html)

